# Similar Minds' All in One Personality Test



## Eren Jaegerbomb

Here is the test:
https://similarminds.com/personality_test.html

What do you think about it? Accurate? Inaccurate? Questions too vague? Whatever else you think. Post your results.

My results:.:shocked: WHAT IS THIS!?
View attachment 820275


Anything I disagree with in the ESFP description is *bold * anything I agree with is in _italic_ anything I neither agree or disagree with is normal. Anything I'm unsure about is underlined
outgoing, social, group oriented, _dislikes science fiction_, does not like to be alone, feels at ease around others, conventional, _talkative_, _modest_, does not like to be alone, *good at getting people to have fun*, values relationships and family over intellectual pursuits, open, _likes to dance_, _spontaneous_, underachieving, at times unprepared, emotional, *values organized religion*, suggestible, at times easy to impress, not analytical, disorganized, prone to crying, *likes to be center of attentio*n, happy, trusts others, _can be influenced more by others than self_, can be touchy feely, feels the emotions of others, likes teamwork, _guided by moods_


----------



## Ardielley

My results:


* *




All-In-One Personality Test
*scroll over hyperlinks to get brief descriptions
**scroll down further to get longer descriptions


*MOTIV* info 

Materialistic36%54%Offbeat40%48%Thinking26%51%Interpersonal46%56%Vital26%54%Easygoing56%52%Sectarian53%51%
motiv type - ACHXDXX
motiv+ type - acHw|D|ex*JUNG* info

Extroverted35%49%Introverted47%52%Intuitive39%53%Sensing44%52%Thinking33%47%Feeling45%52%Judging28%53%Percieving55%49%
jung type - ISFP*Personality Disorder* info

Paranoid60%50%Schizoid56%40%Schizotypal45%56%Antisocial49%46%Borderline64%45%Histrionic43%52%Narcissistic43%40%Avoidant69%48%Dependent55%44%Obsessive-Compulsive32%45%
*Enneagram* info

Type 137%51%Type 246%49%Type 336%52%Type 442%51%Type 533%53%Type 641%50%Type 742%49%Type 841%51%Type 956%53%



*scores in gray are the average scores of other people who have taken this test







Not a perfect test IMO, but I do think my results were more accurate than not.


----------



## Sily

I love getting results that are the complete opposite of what I am. It's fun.

Official MBTI (when I took it) said *INFP*

This test says *ESTP*

Holy crap. 

h:... one of these results does not match the other. roud:

100% VITAL and Easy-Going (I agree!)

100% it says Type 9, then next Type 1.

My sins: Antisocial, Schizoid, Obsessive-Compulsive, Narcissistic

All-In-One Personality Test
*scroll over hyperlinks to get brief descriptions
**scroll down further to get longer descriptions


*MOTIV* info 

Materialistic0%54%Offbeat26%48%Thinking46%51%Interpersonal6%56%Vital100%54%Easygoing100%52%Sectarian50%51%
motiv type - ACXWVEX
motiv+ type - |A|CHWVEx*JUNG* info

Extroverted44%49%Introverted37%52%Intuitive34%53%Sensing44%52%Thinking48%47%Feeling11%52%Judging44%53%Percieving55%49%
jung type - ESTP*Personality Disorder* info

Paranoid17%50%Schizoid42%40%Schizotypal19%56%Antisocial45%46%Borderline1%45%Histrionic3%52%Narcissistic26%40%Avoidant1%48%Dependent2%44%Obsessive-Compulsive37%45%
*Enneagram* info

Type 141%51%Type 26%49%Type 31%52%Type 423%51%Type 526%53%Type 638%50%Type 735%49%Type 832%51%Type 9100%53%



*scores in gray are the average scores of other people who have taken this test

​careers that might interest someone with your personality...

business consultant, business owner, fashion merchandiser, fashion industry, sales manager, manager, executive assistant, real estate agent, sports management, executive, advertising executive, model, marketing manager, office manager, supervisor, event planner, sales associate, business manager, choreographer, fashion editor, athletic trainer, ceo, public relations specialist, advertising, real estate investor, event coordinator, marketing specialist, athlete, buyer, business administrator, stylist, marketing director, small business owner, investment banker, real estate professional, wedding planner, financial manager, project manager, public relations manager​


----------



## JennyJukes

It got my tritype right although I'm 261 or 216 rather than 126/162.

Been getting ISTJ lately from tests - generally always get IxFx (except ISFP) - which I assume is developing Ti and this test doesn't take into consideration the type of F/T/S/N. Tests also don't take into consideration age or where you are in development if you go by the assumption that we go improve our cognitive functions in order.


----------



## tanstaafl28

I never seem to get the size right. I even resized it in another program.


----------



## The Dude

This is the third time I've taken this test. The first time was in April 2017. The second time was October 2017. 

The MOTIV scores are very similar on all three. 

The Jung portion I got ENTP the first two times and INTJ this time. 

The Personality Disorder the scores are the same. 

The Enneagram I got 9 as a top type each time.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

As JennyJukes said, these tests probably reflect more of the functions you're using or developing at the time.


----------



## Suntide

This is just... so wrong for me on so many levels. Lol.

Also lol at the motiv type being almost entirely Xs


----------



## Lakigigar

INTP 3w4 right now, almost ENTP haha.

I'm enneagram 4 because i have strongly developed both my wings, and i'm tritype 146... in the 416 order probably. I'm probably a feeler, and i'm a social type haha. I'm a classic example of a social four i think.


----------



## Engelsstaub

They seem to have the shittiest question that could be asked in such a test. Moreover one question about helping others asked multiple times.

MOTIV all about 50%
Enneagram too with slightly higher 5.
Disorders all below 50%
Type: INTJ


----------



## Robopop

All-In-One Personality Test
*scroll over hyperlinks to get brief descriptions
**scroll down further to get longer descriptions



*MOTIV* info 

Materialistic33%54%Offbeat93%48%Thinking16%51%Interpersonal26%56%Vital76%54%Easygoing100%52%Sectarian53%51%
motiv type - AOHWVEX
motiv+ type - aOHWV|E|x*JUNG* info

Extroverted56%49%Introverted72%52%Intuitive85%53%Sensing25%52%Thinking53%47%Feeling34%52%Judging19%53%Percieving87%49%
jung type - INTP*Personality Disorder* info

Paranoid42%50%Schizoid51%40%Schizotypal83%56%Antisocial62%46%Borderline32%45%Histrionic39%52%Narcissistic50%40%Avoidant31%48%Dependent31%44%Obsessive-Compulsive24%45%
*Enneagram* info

Type 130%51%Type 226%49%Type 335%52%Type 486%51%Type 558%53%Type 641%50%Type 785%49%Type 874%51%Type 9100%53%



*scores in gray are the average scores of other people who have taken this test





careers that might interest someone with your personality...
ceo, executive, ambassador, strategist, businessman, business analyst, corporate lawyer, international business specialist, project manager, diplomat, political scientist, business consultant, business administrator, business manager, political analyst, entrepreneur, stock broker, politician, management consultant, financial manager, lawyer, scientist, investment banker, scholar, college professor, international relations specialist, philosophy professor, policy analyst, marketing director, judge, financial adviser, academic, research scientist, consultant, economist, philosopher, marketing manager, operations manager, financial planner, analyst, marketing specialist, supervisor, mathematician, advertising executive, dictator, entertainment lawyer, biomedical engineer, business owner, nuclear engineer, administrator, researcher, genetics researcher, aerospace engineer, astronaut, biochemist, data analyst, international spy, financial analyst, chemical engineer, public relations specialist, civil engineer, neurosurgeon, neurologist, real estate investor architect, military intelligenc​


----------



## Super Luigi

Extroverted 52%
Introverted 25%
Intuitive 29%
Sensing 34%
Thinking 25%
Feeling 35%
Judging 5%
Perceiving 53%
so ESFP

Enneagram
1 - 20%
2 - 36%
3 - 45%
4 - 20%
5 - 9%
6 - 23%
7 - 28%
8 - 31%
9 - 40%
so 3w2-9w8-7w8

that's weird, I've been doing some Enneagram research and I feel like I'm a core 7w6 so this doesn't add up . . . but I haven't seen anyone here with results that match their PerC info, so yeah

anyway, I don't really protest or disagree with the MBTI part of my results, just the Enneagram part, given that I'm leaning towards core 7w6 and Fi with Se, ESFP makes sense, but a core image type umm no, I'm not that polished and I tend to be kinda anxious socially


----------



## Jaune

MOTIV
Materialistic: 43%
Offbeat: 33%
Thinking: 66%
Interpersonal: 23%
Vital: 0%
Easygoing: 50%
Sectarian: 50%
motiv type - ACTWDXX
motiv+ type - actW|D|xx

JUNG info
Extroverted: 22%
Introverted: 55%
Intuitive: 33%
Sensing: 59%
Thinking: 44%
Feeling: 25%
Judging: 63%
Percieving: 38%
jung type - ISTJ

Personality Disorder info
Paranoid: 73%
Schizoid: 68%
Schizotypal: 46%
Antisocial: 53%
Borderline: 84%
Histrionic: 48%
Narcissistic: 50%
Avoidant: 92%
Dependent: 65%
Obsessive-Compulsive: 62%

Enneagram
Type 1: 62%
Type 2: 23%
Type 3: 42%
Type 4: 39%
Type 5: 49%
Type 6: 45%
Type 7: 38%
Type 8: 40%
Type 9: 50%

careers that might interest someone with your personality...
childcare worker, stay at home parent, hair dresser, florist, nanny, veterinarian, comic book artist, kindergarten teacher, housekeeper, zoo keeper, home maker, baker, social worker, makeup artist, musician, cosmetologist, poet, midwife, hair stylist, library assistant, librarian, bookstore owner or employee, veterinary tech, pastry chef, beautician, tattoo artist, art therapist, photographer, fashion designer, freelance artist, cartoonist, body piercer, shop assistant, graphic artist, pediatric nurse, songwriter, elementary school teacher, school counselor, costume designer, music educator, counselor, missionary, cashier, photo journalist, music therapist, camera operator, flight attendant, digital artist, special education teacher, career in the non profit sector, art teacher, nurse practitioner, retail employee, nurse, horse trainer, receptionist, illustrator, record store owner or employee, zoologist, youth minister, computer animator, theater technician, child psychologist, massage therapist, school psychologist, artist, secretary

It's about as bad as I expected.
Especially the enneagram section.


----------



## Super Luigi

Jaune said:


> MOTIV
> Materialistic: 43%
> Offbeat: 33%
> Thinking: 66%
> Interpersonal: 23%
> Vital: 0%
> Easygoing: 50%
> Sectarian: 50%
> motiv type - ACTWDXX
> motiv+ type - actW|D|xx
> 
> JUNG info
> Extroverted: 22%
> Introverted: 55%
> Intuitive: 33%
> Sensing: 59%
> Thinking: 44%
> Feeling: 25%
> Judging: 63%
> Percieving: 38%
> jung type - ISTJ
> 
> Personality Disorder info
> Paranoid: 73%
> Schizoid: 68%
> Schizotypal: 46%
> Antisocial: 53%
> Borderline: 84%
> Histrionic: 48%
> Narcissistic: 50%
> Avoidant: 92%
> Dependent: 65%
> Obsessive-Compulsive: 62%
> 
> Enneagram
> Type 1: 62%
> Type 2: 23%
> Type 3: 42%
> Type 4: 39%
> Type 5: 49%
> Type 6: 45%
> Type 7: 38%
> Type 8: 40%
> Type 9: 50%
> 
> careers that might interest someone with your personality...
> childcare worker, stay at home parent, hair dresser, florist, nanny, veterinarian, comic book artist, kindergarten teacher, housekeeper, zoo keeper, home maker, baker, social worker, makeup artist, musician, cosmetologist, poet, midwife, hair stylist, library assistant, librarian, bookstore owner or employee, veterinary tech, pastry chef, beautician, tattoo artist, art therapist, photographer, fashion designer, freelance artist, cartoonist, body piercer, shop assistant, graphic artist, pediatric nurse, songwriter, elementary school teacher, school counselor, costume designer, music educator, counselor, missionary, cashier, photo journalist, music therapist, camera operator, flight attendant, digital artist, special education teacher, career in the non profit sector, art teacher, nurse practitioner, retail employee, nurse, horse trainer, receptionist, illustrator, record store owner or employee, zoologist, youth minister, computer animator, theater technician, child psychologist, massage therapist, school psychologist, artist, secretary
> 
> It's about as bad as I expected.
> Especially the enneagram section.


it's not bad you're just an ISTJ 9w1 in denial, jk :laughing:


----------



## Doccium

> *MOTIV*
> Materialistic	43%	54%
> Offbeat	53%	48%
> Thinking	56%	51%
> Interpersonal	33%	56%
> Vital	30%	54%
> Easygoing	40%	52%
> Sectarian	50%	51%
> motiv type - AXXWDRX
> motiv+ type - axtw|D|rx
> 
> *JUNG*
> Extroverted	37%	49%
> Introverted	57%	52%
> Intuitive	51%	53%
> Sensing	50%	52%
> Thinking	50%	47%
> Feeling	36%	52%
> Judging	55%	53%
> Percieving	46%	49%
> jung type - INTJ
> 
> *PERSONALITY DISORDER*
> Paranoid	61%	50%
> Schizoid	60%	40%
> Schizotypal	59%	56%
> Antisocial	54%	46%
> Borderline	65%	45%
> Histrionic	48%	52%
> Narcissistic	50%	40%
> Avoidant	68%	48%
> Dependent	54%	44%
> Obsessive-Compulsive	55%	45%
> 
> *ENNEAGRAM*
> Type 1	55%	51%
> Type 2	33%	49%
> Type 3	43%	52%
> Type 4	54%	51%
> Type 5	57%	53%
> Type 6	45%	50%
> Type 7	49%	49%
> Type 8	54%	51%
> Type 9	40%	53%
> 
> *CAREERS THAT MIGHT INTEREST SOMEONE WITH YOUR PERSONALITY*
> philosophy professor, novelist, poet, philosopher, bookseller, *author*, bookstore owner,* freelance artist*, professor of english, *freelance writer*, museum curator, playwright, anthropologist, art historian, *artist*, research scientist, *archeologist*, egyptologist, researcher, art curator, songwriter, *comic book artist*, screenwriter, composer, book editor, musician, scholar, historian, theologian, research psychologist, school psychologist, library assistant, part of non profit sector,* paleontologist*, *cartoonist*, astronomer, painter, english teacher, theater technician, *illustrator*, environmentalist, music therapist, publisher, *psychotherapist*, history professor, ecologist, psychoanalyst, curator, *clinical psychologist*, *psychologist*,* video game designer*, wildlife biologist, scientist,* art teacher*, photo journalist, activist, drummer, librarian, cinematographer, music journalist, *graphic artist*, travel writer, filmmaker, music educator, child psychologist, marine biologist, editor, art director, zoologist, art education, research assistant, botanist, professional college student, *forensic anthropologist*


Eh, didn't like it. Though the career options are interesting; actually, I have considered the bold ones at some point in my life.



> professional college student





Jaune said:


> stay at home parent


Where can you study theses subjects?


----------



## bubblePOP

MOTIV info 
Materialistic	70%	54%
Offbeat	86%	48%
Thinking	66%	51%
Interpersonal	100%	56%
Vital	66%	54%
Easygoing	86%	52%
Sectarian	20%	51%
motiv type - MOTIVEG
motiv+ type - MOt|I|vEG	

JUNG info
Extroverted	75%	49%
Introverted	62%	52%
Intuitive	80%	53%
Sensing	53%	52%
Thinking	62%	47%
Feeling	96%	52%
Judging	93%	53%
Percieving	67%	49%
jung type - ENFJ	

Personality Disorder info
Paranoid	39%	50%
Schizoid	34%	40%
Schizotypal	77%	56%
Antisocial	36%	46%
Borderline	44%	45%
Histrionic	65%	52%
Narcissistic	53%	40%
Avoidant	38%	48%
Dependent	59%	44%
Obsessive-Compulsive	62%	45%	

Enneagram info
Type 1	54%	51%
Type 2	100%	49%
Type 3	70%	52%
Type 4	80%	51%
Type 5	63%	53%
Type 6	82%	50%
Type 7	83%	49%
Type 8	66%	51%
Type 9	86%	53%

Not sure how I feel about the test, honestly. I like having an all in one, but I also don't think it dwells on the right information that it should, nor does it ask the direct questions in regards to each personality type. But I also just love taking all tests that reiterate I'm an ENFJ, so there is also that. c:


----------



## JosephZavala

Not quite accurate results.


----------



## Sybow

MOTIV info
Materialistic	0%	54%
Offbeat	13%	48%
Thinking	23%	51%
Interpersonal	23%	56%
Vital	33%	54%
Easygoing	100%	52%
Sectarian	56%	51%motiv type - ACHWDEX
motiv+ type - |A|CHWdEs

JUNG info
Extroverted	20%	49%
Introverted	59%	52%
Intuitive	27%	53%
Sensing	45%	52%
Thinking	36%	47%
Feeling	25%	52%
Judging	23%	53%
Percieving	62%	49%jung type - ISTP

Personality Disorder info
Paranoid	52%	50%
Schizoid	64%	40%
Schizotypal	30%	56%
Antisocial	45%	46%
Borderline	53%	45%
Histrionic	15%	52%
Narcissistic	24%	40%
Avoidant	63%	48%
Dependent	37%	44%
Obsessive-Compulsive	26%	45%

Enneagram info
Type 1	34%	51%
Type 2	23%	49%
Type 3	1%	52%
Type 4	20%	51%
Type 5	31%	53%
Type 6	37%	50%
Type 7	27%	49%
Type 8	20%	51%
Type 9	100%	53%

careers that might interest someone with your personality...
assassin, game or video game designer, race car driver, mechanic, sound engineer, construction worker, automotive technician, electrician, musician, job in professional athletics, video editor, software designer, comic book artist, fighter pilot, animator, bounty hunter, cartoonist, software developer, mechanic, soldier, computer programmer, webmaster, electrical engineer, graphic artist, engineer, career in the computer industry, record store owner, truck driver, industrial engineer, carpenter, disc jockey, career in the military, industrial engineer, plumber, recording engineer, computer technician, web-developer, systems engineer, web designer, mechanical engineer, animal trainer, firefighter, pilot, graphic designer, tattoo artist, bar owner, mercenary


Assassin... sounds like something. But then again, can't legally do that shit.


----------



## Sidhe Draoi

MOTIV info
Materialistic	50%	54%
Offbeat	93%	48%
Thinking	60%	51%
Interpersonal	70%	56%
Vital	60%	54%
Easygoing	80%	52%
Sectarian	50%	51%
motiv type - XOTIVEX
motiv+ type - x|O|tIvEx	

JUNG info
Extroverted	62%	49%
Introverted	68%	52%
Intuitive	82%	53%
Sensing	48%	52%
Thinking	62%	47%
Feeling	70%	52%
Judging	58%	53%
Percieving	69%	49%
jung type - INFP	

Personality Disorder info
Paranoid	50%	50%
Schizoid	48%	40%
Schizotypal	84%	56%
Antisocial	54%	46%
Borderline	47%	45%
Histrionic	53%	52%
Narcissistic	51%	40%
Avoidant	45%	48%
Dependent	51%	44%
Obsessive-Compulsive	57%	45%	

Enneagram info
Type 1	57%	51%
Type 2	70%	49%
Type 3	51%	52%
Type 4	86%	51%
Type 5	64%	53%
Type 6	69%	50%
Type 7	83%	49%
Type 8	75%	51%
Type 9	80%	53%
*scores in gray are the average scores of other people who have taken this test

careers that might interest someone with your personality...
medical doctor, scientist, biotechnology, academic, research scientist, scholar, college professor, emt/paramedic, strategist, biologist, forensic scientist, ambassador, public health professional, researcher, neurologist, project manager, supervisor, philosopher, healer, biochemist, medical examiner, medical researcher, political scientist, neurosurgeon, mathematician, international relations specialist, public relations specialist, lawyer, surgeon, manager, philosophy professor, psychologist, professional college student, chemist, public relations manager, pediatrician, genetics researcher, microbiologist, research psychologist, chemistry teacher, sports medicine, military intelligence, nurse, ceo, health educator, physiotherapist, politician, forensic pathologist, diplomat, cardiologist, judge


Im concerned by all these career choices.


----------



## ReliK

JUNG info
Extroverted 56%

Introverted 48%

Intuitive 64%

Sensing 35%

Thinking 40%

Feeling 56%

Judging 24%

Percieving 60%

jung type - ENFP

Enneagram info
Type 1 35%
Type 2 56%
*Type 3 63%
Type 4 69%*
Type 5 44%
Type 6 40%
*Type 7 64%
Type 8 66%*
Type 9 33%

4w3 or 7w8

author, freelance writer, philosopher, playwrite, novelist, member of the performing arts, poet, screenwriter, film director, philosophy professor, actor, entertainer, filmmaker, film producer, creative director, theater industry, music journalist, actor, broadcast journalist, activist, music performer, art director, songwriter, travel writer, english professor, artist, editor, arts and media industry, egyptologist, art curator, theater teacher, psychoanalyst, film critic, diplomat, journalist, freelance artist, dictator, college professor, dj, composer, comedian, psychotherapist, photojournalist, tv producer, music producer, casting director, magazine editor, bookseller, record store owner, comic book artist, museum curator, entertainment lawyer, news anchor, political analyst, book editor, sociologist, political scientist, film editor, theologian, dancer, archeologist, clinical psychologist, international relations specialist, advertising executive

It scores me *too high on schizotypal* and *too low on obsessive-compulsive*... if I were comparing it to the typical results on other tests like this.


----------



## Libra Sun

motiv type - ACHIDES
motiv+ type - a|C|HiDES <--no idea what any of this means

jung type - ISFP

Avoidant personality disorder

Enneagram Type 9

Interesting. I used to test as Enneagram Type 4, but ever since I discovered I was a Type 9, I've been testing as Type 9. Jung type I'm still in the process of figuring out; I used to test as INFJ or ISFJ, but lately I've been testing as INFP or ISFP.


----------

